# Help needed - Original or Fake - L2.628.4.786



## damanpal

Hello all,

I got a lovely Longines watch as a gift from my wife. I tried looking up the model online but couldn't find it anywhere so I am a little concerned about it's authenticity. She bought it from a Longines dealer and paid about $1800 - $2000 (she wouldn't tell me the exact price).

The back of the case is not transparent. It says model# L2.628.4.786 (last 3 digits are together) and is all stainless steel body (and strap). There is another number on the back of the case - 32033603 and I am not sure what it refers to.

I have attached some pics. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## WeylandYutani

Hi there,

I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this but that watch is FAKE (imo).

The watch is a SS band variant of L2.693.4.78.3

L2.693.4.78.3 - The Longines Master Collection - Watchmaking Tradition - Watches - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832

Firstly, the back should be sapphire crystal enabling you to see the movement.
The print on the internal bezel seems to be too thick
The blue steel hands don't look blue steel at all (instead painted and lacquered). Straight on - the hands would look black.
The number one is not centered in the dial window
The numerals don't look right - they should be painted but the '12' gives the impression they are painted on top of something already elevated.
It's just not ozzying with quality of the original.
There's no 'AUTOMATIC' written on the dial under the wings.

I feel really sorry for your wife. I would recommend not telling her (if you can't return it back to the original seller) and get yourself a real one. That way she wouldn't know.

If you want another opinion, take it into a Jewerly shop that have the same model and compare.

BUT I MIGHT BE WRONG: If it was REALLY bought from a Longines AD for that price then it might be genuine but I doubt it.

Finally, the model number you gave brings up many many fake Longines watches on Google, so it's safe to say I'm probably right.

Here's a video review of a real one:


----------



## damanpal

I too feel it is a fake but still wanted to get some expert opinions. The hands do look black straight on though. Another concerning thing is that my wife bought it from an authorized dealer in India which is also listed on Longines website but now that I am in Canada, I cannot take it back. ADs selling fakes... amazing isn't it? She already spent a fortune on it so I don't think I'll buy another one in near future. My bad luck. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## WeylandYutani

damanpal said:


> I too feel it is a fake but still wanted to get some expert opinions. The hands do look black straight on though. Another concerning thing is that my wife bought it from an authorized dealer in India which is also listed on Longines website but now that I am in Canada, I cannot take it back. ADs selling fakes... amazing isn't it? She already spent a fortune on it so I don't think I'll buy another one in near future. My bad luck. Thanks for the feedback!!


REPORT THEM TO LONGINES DIRECTLY and explain what has happens (with pics/receipt).

If you are lucky maybe Longines will send you an Authentic one because it is their fault for listing that dealer as 'Official'.

Not only will that crook dealer lose his authentication but it will save others from being conned too.

If you tell Longines, it is in their interest to sort this problem out (YOU MIGHT GET LUCKY).

Email them.

Here's another guy that got burned with the SAME model number (but different watch):

http://www.watchtalkforums.info/forums/general-discussion-forum/19871.htm


----------



## damanpal

Not sure how I can tell the difference... but I am correct, it would stop running if I don't wear it for couple of days if it was Automatic. In that case I don't think it is automatic since I am not wearing it on daily basis and it did not stop. I see 'Automatic' printed on the dial of some of the watches but not on mine.


----------



## WeylandYutani

damanpal said:


> Not sure how I can tell the difference... but I am correct, it would stop running if I don't wear it for couple of days if it was Automatic. In that case I don't think it is automatic since I am not wearing it on daily basis and it did not stop. I see 'Automatic' printed on the dial of some of the watches but not on mine.


It's definitely fake.

See my edited post above to tell you what to do.


----------

